# 200                                                      I am looking for somebody willing to buy my turnips



## The friendcode exchanger (Nov 16, 2020)

I am trying to find an island willing to buy my 600 turnips that I bought yesterday for 101 bells and today when I last checked this morning that price was 89 and now it's at 86 so I have to sell it .

Timezone is eastern standard time for anyone wondering.

I will reply or send a pm once I am ready to travel.

I am selling the turnips at 200 bells currently.


----------



## Your Local Wild Child (Nov 16, 2020)

I’m not exactly interested in buying them at the moment, but I do want to ask: why do you want to sell right now? Turnip Prophet is forecasting a decent chance for a large spike with those values! Do you have more information that could help me understand why you want to sell so early?


----------



## The friendcode exchanger (Nov 16, 2020)

Your Local Wild Child said:


> I’m not exactly interested in buying them at the moment, but I do want to ask: why do you want to sell right now? Turnip Prophet is forecasting a decent chance for a large spike with those values! Do you have more information that could help me understand why you want to sell so early?


I was afraid the prices might drop from 86 to lower the entire week which is why I wanted to sell but this is my first time selling turnips so I could be wrong also I have never heard of turnip prophet so I might check it out.

I will keep the thread open though just in case until next Sunday.


----------



## Plainbluetees (Nov 16, 2020)

Hi, don’t mean to jump into you guys’ talk but whenever I buy turnips I usually find somebody advertising really good prices here. One week I was able to find somebody with 573!

Sites like turnip exchange are good too but some listings are a lot more sketchier than here. If you do end up using a different site try to find somebody who isn’t taking an entry fee, that way you can’t get scammed.


----------



## Livia (Nov 16, 2020)

The friendcode exchanger said:


> I was afraid the prices might drop from 86 to lower the entire week which is why I wanted to sell but this is my first time selling turnips so I could be wrong also I have never heard of turnip prophet so I might check it out.
> 
> I will keep the thread open though just in case until next Sunday.



If it's the first week you bought turnips, then you're guaranteed to have a small spike. The first time you buy gives you a special pattern where you will always make a profit.


----------

